# Mutual



## Breathing (Aug 9, 2010)

So, it's mutual, at least I think it is. We have been headed for a divorce for a long time now, but we just couldn't let it go. Last night, he finally said it's over. A part of me is relieved, albeit a small part, because I do love him. And I know he loves me, but we just aren't the same kids who fell in love eight years ago, and as much as we wish we could be those kids again, those days are gone.

There's no other relationships, I'm sure. It's just time to say goodbye. I know it, even if it is hard to breathe sometimes. He already took off his ring, and he hasn't even moved out yet. I'm not ready. Mine is still on my finger. We have to tell our seven year old soon, and I think that is the most dreadful part. 

We promise to be there for each other, much as we can, but I doubt that promise will come to fruitation. 

It's funny because even though I knew this was coming, it's still hurts like hell. I feel like a part of me is missing. I'm sure that's normal. 

So sorry about the long post, I just had to get it out.


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

Breathing said:


> We promise to be there for each other, much as we can, but I doubt that promise will come to fruitation.
> 
> It's funny because even though I knew this was coming, it's still hurts like hell. I feel like a part of me is missing. I'm sure that's normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Coming to the agreement puts you both in a funny place. The stress will likely go down. You may interact more freely, and be more open ... which may cause one or both of you to second guess.

Just be aware of it.

I think if you can proceed respectfully of one another, it works out for both of you and your son in the long run.

Use a mediator if possible. Save yourselves a ton of money. Attorneys will foment animosity and mistrust, and take you to the cleaners while doing so. With mediation, you get to decide how you divorce, instead of having someone else decide for you.

Chin up, good luck.


----------

